# Gran Turismo 6



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2013)

Sta passando in sordina visto il disastro di GT5, ma domani esce il sesto capitolo della saga

In giro nei siti specializzati non si trovano molte notizie e men che meno recensioni


Qualcuno sa qualcosa di più dettagliato oltre al fatto che è un gioco di macchine?

Se sistemassero la manovrabilità imbarazzante del 5 e calibrassero la AI sarebbe anche interessante


----------



## Liuke (5 Dicembre 2013)

Mi è arrivato oggi con un giorno in aticipo sul D1 
Lo proverò dopo la solita installazione di millemila GB e vi faccio sapere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Dicembre 2013)

Mi è arrivato questo pomeriggio, ho avuto il tempo di fare una giocata veloce. Ottime impressioni per ora!


----------



## Liuke (6 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi è arrivato questo pomeriggio, ho avuto il tempo di fare una giocata veloce. Ottime impressioni per ora!


ma a te oltre la patch iniziale di 1.2gb ha installato altro? e avevi il codice per le 5 macchine della prenotazione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Dicembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ma a te oltre la patch iniziale di 1.2gb ha installato altro? e avevi il codice per le 5 macchine della prenotazione?



Mi ha installato solo patch, si con il codice ho sbloccato un po di cose .


----------



## Liuke (6 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ha installato solo patch, si con il codice ho sbloccato un po di cose .


Ma dove l'hai ordinato? Io il codice non l'ho trovato dentro


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Dicembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'hai ordinato? Io il codice non l'ho trovato dentro



Mi hanno inviato due codici, uno era dentro la confezione dietro il libretto delle istruzioni c'era un altro foglietto con il codice, l'altro invece me lo hanno inviato via mail.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

Gran Turismo 3 è stato il migliore...il 5 non è che mi è piaciuto tanto


----------



## BB7 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Su Spazio c'è la recensione e nel pomeriggio ci sarà anche il Play Live


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Dicembre 2013)

Recensioni poco più che discrete.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Ma meglio questo o F1?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma meglio questo o F1?



secondo me questo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Dicembre 2013)

Io dico tutta la vita F1, è molto realistico nel modello di guida.

GT6 vedo nei play e prove che presenta ancora l'"effetto trenino" e i danni inesistenti


----------



## Liuke (7 Dicembre 2013)

Una cosa...ma qualcuno sa o ha letto da qualche parte se ci sono le endurance?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io dico tutta la vita F1, è molto realistico nel modello di guida.
> 
> GT6 vedo nei play e prove che presenta ancora l'"effetto trenino" e i danni inesistenti



Io f12012 lo avevo per PC ed era splendido. GT non ho mai giocato quindi non so.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Dicembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Una cosa...ma qualcuno sa o ha letto da qualche parte se ci sono le endurance?



Sì, ci sono e il tempo cambia così come vi è l'alternanza tra giorno e notte. Molto bello


----------



## Liuke (8 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì, ci sono e il tempo cambia così come vi è l'alternanza tra giorno e notte. Molto bello


Ma sai per caso quanto durano? Avevo visto foto di gare da 24 min max...sai se ci sono le endurance vere e proprie da qualche ora?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Dicembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma sai per caso quanto durano? Avevo visto foto di gare da 24 min max...sai se ci sono le endurance vere e proprie da qualche ora?



Questo non so dirtelo

Comunque il problema del gioco è l'IA avversaria, confermato da tutti i miei amici che l'hanno comprato. In pratica le macchine non corrono contro, ma seguono la traiettoria e non reagiscono mai ai sorpassi o altro e secondo me è una cosa gravissima


----------



## Liuke (8 Dicembre 2013)

Come praticamente tutti i gran turismo purtroppo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Come praticamente tutti i gran turismo purtroppo



vero...ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine
chi l'ha preso? io ho letto commenti positivi


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2013)

Questi giochi non mi piacciono, mi stufano subito...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ma cosa si può fare, cioè che modalità? A F1 2012 ricordo una bellissima modalità carriera in cui partivi con lotus o force india e dovevi arrivare agli alti livelli. Anche qui c'è qualcosa di simile?


----------

